
Reading Rainbow Has More Backers Than Any Kickstarter Campaign Ever - priteshjain
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/30/reading-rainbow-has-more-backers-than-any-kickstarter-campaign-ever/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
======
priteshjain
official tweeted by kickstarter
[https://twitter.com/kickstarter/status/483629579626487808](https://twitter.com/kickstarter/status/483629579626487808)

